# Bllra. Marfitch 'Howard's Dream' AM/AOS



## Ron-NY (Oct 12, 2006)

This one one of the earlier chids in my collection and one of the few that I really still like. The flowers are large and colorful.


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

Splashy one, Ron.


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 12, 2006)

interesting...I always thought these were more of the blue-purple than the red-purple. you would think that for a mericlone the color would be consistent...


----------

